# Funny YouTube videos



## sam76 (31 December 2007)

Thought i'd start with this:

ANGRY GERMAN KID

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA

This kid really needs to get out of his bedroom!! 

STAR WARS KID

A classic from a couple of years ago!

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPj6viIBmU


----------



## sam76 (31 December 2007)

Chaser's dead celebrity song.

http://media.theage.com.au/?rid=32516


----------



## sam76 (9 January 2008)

not so much funny as amazing!

http://jalopnik.com/341270/tire-separates-from-race-car-reattaches-to-race-car


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 December 2008)

Einstein is one exceptionally well trained parrot and the lady is half alright too.

Heres to reward - stimulus teaching.


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 December 2008)

Would you like one of these...


----------



## chops_a_must (10 December 2008)

I wouldn't put this in the music thread... because it isn't... It's something.... ahhh different.

Getting depressed with the economy? Well... it can get worse, there's proof.

I wouldn't recommend you listening if you are suicidal though. It may make you want to put a bullet through your head... or start fires.

On the plus side, it's always nice to have justification for your arrogance, and knowledge that you _are_ better than some of the plonkers out there:


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 December 2008)

Fantastic British and also very informative

Silly Money: Where did all the money go? (Part 3 of 5)    

www.youtube.com/watch?v=egIE08Pmg7c


----------



## Boggo (10 December 2008)

This is a reporter being serious until the legendary Ray Hanna flew into the picture. (caution, some language)

(last Tuesday was the 3rd anniversary of Ray's passing)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpq4Tu2NnrQ

Boggo


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 December 2008)

Very Clever remake 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzH62hUua3s


----------



## white_crane (11 December 2008)

*Evolution of Dance* (2nd most popular video on YouTube)
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg

or this one
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o


----------



## white_crane (12 December 2008)

Philippine prisoners do Thriller for exercise
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnk7lh9M3o

They have some others, but this one is the best.


----------



## Indie (12 December 2008)

I swear this never happens to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## chops_a_must (12 December 2008)

Indie said:


> I swear this never happens to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4




Yes, that's a great song.

The worst thing is, you think it's just a crappy electro song to start off with...


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 December 2008)

Yeah thanks Indie! Now have a think about it!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4vSEXvLsx0


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=JclH449Jo-Y&feature=related

A new way of giving head.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 December 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=JclH449Jo-Y&feature=related
> 
> A new way of giving head.




I love this comment:


rudeydudey05 (1 week ago) Show Hide

Think twice before giving your cat a nice kiss on the head.

Because its just been teabagged.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2008)

Is that a drill on that Rhino?
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=BMDAmHUfSrU&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 December 2008)

A great one from Eric Bana

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqQFYQchQAU

Remembering he is both Ray and Arnie!


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 December 2008)

You have to see a doctor Snake those images are totally sick!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2008)

GumbyLearner said:


> You have to see a doctor Snake those images are totally sick!



LOL.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 December 2008)

For funny YouTube videos, you can't beat Treadmill Kitties.  

Won't let me embed it so I'll just post the link.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=yVjzd320gew


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2008)

Good one there Joe.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=tBj4Ny19vfQ
This one is funny.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 December 2008)

And one more just for fun.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=je0kf7Z_ZTw&NR=1

Check out the elephant bird!


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 December 2008)

Another Eric Bana classic


www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1xoYyyOK-A


----------



## baja (12 December 2008)

great thread.


The Dramatic Cat.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk

Freakish real animal...a Tarsier.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=SPMaXuDVwSI
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=nuH48JW8XrU


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 December 2008)

You just have to hand it to the animals

( this one has "Tyson" the skateboarding dog in it )

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxa0mnDj0bs


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 December 2008)

Curious creatures Cats

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XFRgZjviGA8&feature=related


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 December 2008)

And old ladies

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZCoIege8oM&feature=related


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 December 2008)

For everyone else there is...

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=cevs63S5XLo&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 December 2008)

Trailer Park Boys

Ricky in Court :alcohol:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0OW5ohl8sY


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 December 2008)

The Reserve Bank Interview

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCEUz264XHw


----------



## Calliope (14 December 2008)

Toyota Nessie Commercial


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 December 2008)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 December 2008)

Reminds me of the shoe throwing chinese guy from Austen Powers.

Shoes Hurled at Bush in Iraq Press Conference


----------



## MS+Tradesim (15 December 2008)

I'm surprised no-one has posted Ahmed. 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## white_crane (15 December 2008)

MS+Tradesim said:


> I'm surprised no-one has posted Ahmed.
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go




Seen this one before.  It's good.


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 December 2008)

You need a translator to understand, but funny


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 December 2008)




----------



## CoffeeKing (23 December 2008)

For me from me

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=l495DMDpfTw&feature=related


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 December 2008)

Must be one of the fat people Garpel Gumnut mentions in a Thread


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 December 2008)

LOL


----------



## Lantern (1 January 2009)

Got to love this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK7m4hlLPv4


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=7dj298NRTO8
embedded:-
 The Laughing Quadruplets


> Guaranteed to cheer you up


----------



## xyzedarteerf (2 January 2009)

crowd mentality


----------



## CoffeeKing (3 January 2009)

The laugh at the end gets me...


----------



## AS414 (5 January 2009)

These are pretty good lo-fi ads for a Melbourne Website:

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=oeJoGyTcq8o

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=oTmC7437MnE


----------



## mayk (7 January 2009)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (8 January 2009)

The Wunder Boner -  the perfect gift.


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 January 2009)

C'mon guys and girls, own up, are you like this???


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 January 2009)

I like fishing but this guy takes the _Bait_


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 January 2009)

Talk about hot pants ... Legend


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 January 2009)

Clarke & Dawe The comic duo you can bank on 



Ratings Agencies


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)

This one _*cracked*_ me up


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)

And, from the land of the long whitecloud...

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=MRiUvWzySQQ&NR=1
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=V_-laToBczk&feature=related
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=U13wL95AJWI&feature=related

plus somewhere else

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=OVFoguVjvwA&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 January 2009)

Also from the land of the long white cloud

www.invadenewzealand.com :


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Also from the land of the long white cloud
> 
> www.invadenewzealand.com :




and why would you bother, it's to far from anywhere

Your not a fan of Greg chappel are you


----------



## prgudula (11 January 2009)

little bit of japanese touch
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=LdgdBOTUSqg


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2009)

Crazy Mike Tyson :


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2009)

CoffeeKing said:


> and why would you bother, it's to far from anywhere
> 
> Your not a fan of Greg chappel are you




LOL

No but Id go with Greg and Trevor to the bowling alley anytime.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

Geroge Bush on the economy



The market needs a temporarily sound bailout

When your old enough to understand...


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

"Very tough tough weak"


----------



## CoffeeKing (15 January 2009)




----------



## CoffeeKing (15 January 2009)




----------



## GumbyLearner (15 January 2009)

ROFLMAO

Was that Lenny Henry CK? He is funny


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 January 2009)

This one is for all the "job-snobs" out there!  LMAO


----------



## LM (16 January 2009)

Bird & Fortune - How the markets really work
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=SwRFoxgEcHc


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

Clarke & Dawe - making friends with Kevin Rudd


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

Hilarious ROFLMAO :thankyou:


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Hilarious ROFLMAO :thankyou:




he he - come up with some beauties don't they


----------



## CoffeeKing (17 January 2009)




----------



## CoffeeKing (17 January 2009)

Oh dear...


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 January 2009)

More laughs made in Japan


----------



## Dowdy (24 January 2009)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=-tvFN6Z9SN8&feature=PlayList&p=4377A2D0B84338DB&playnext=1&index=27

*Miracle Paste. Cleaning ad parody*


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 January 2009)

Mr. Monopoly goes bankrupt....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :behead:


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 January 2009)

The Robin Williams drinking game 

http://www.comedy.com/embed/the-robin-williams-drinking-game


----------



## sassa (26 January 2009)

The Tarp song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGfQk9XXm24


----------



## xyzedarteerf (27 January 2009)

Rainbow UK kids program with disturbing sexual undertones.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 January 2009)

Hilarious baby


----------



## derty (1 February 2009)

worst fisherman ever


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2009)

Nice remake!


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2009)

Inflation doesnt exist and never will! LOL !


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2009)

Where the party at, where the party at?

Can someone tell me where the party at?


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2009)

Letterman on bailouts


----------



## mayk (4 February 2009)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (5 February 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Where the party at, where the party at?
> 
> Can someone tell me where the party at?





gimme gimmme some of dat bail out moooney...WORD.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (5 February 2009)

Jimmy Kimmel Explains what Miss Teen Carolina's Answer.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 February 2009)

Christian Bale vs Bill O'Reilly - This Guy Bale is seriously suffering from some sort of drug withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 February 2009)

Brewster's Millions - oops I mean Bernanke's Billions


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 February 2009)

Bailout Implementation Team's Crisis Helpline


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 February 2009)

Monty Python Philosophy Soccer 
Germany vs. Greece


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 February 2009)

A product you will want


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 February 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzCcRzEa83U&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 February 2009)

The Plank (Part 1 of 3)


The Plank (Part 2 of 3)


The Plank (Part 3 of 3)


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 February 2009)

Nuts


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 February 2009)

Fat Pizza - McDoggle Fight


----------



## James Austin (28 February 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/atthemovies/txt/s2476190.htm

sorry, couldnt embed this vid, but worth a look


----------



## Trevor_S (28 February 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## sam76 (10 March 2009)

I've watched this so many times this morning at it still cracks me up!!!!


http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1235970322/Dog_Sleep_Runs_Into_a_Wall


----------



## Solly (22 March 2009)

Here's a couple of vids, especially for a couple of old B737 drivers that drop by occasionally.........

*The Fantasy*




*The Reality*




.... triggers some fond memories of the cactus hub out of Phoenix..


----------



## xyzedarteerf (22 March 2009)

How to Celebrate when you Win 1-10 in Ping PANG...


----------



## nunthewiser (23 March 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> How to Celebrate when you Win 1-10 in Ping PANG...




hahahahahah that is hilarious!

nothing like a humble winner


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2009)

Obama about to put late night comedy out of business


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2009)

Steven Seagal is Cockpuncher


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2009)

Mortal Kombat - Pride & Prejudice Edition


----------



## gav (7 April 2009)

Bruno!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 April 2009)

Robot Chicken - Lil' Hitler


----------



## weird (9 April 2009)

Still one of my favs, although might help to see the original clip to the song, this one is a ripper,

[Youtube]nTegy6sBQVA[/Youtube]

Have fun, and dance like this when u ever hear this song ! Also wear the leotards and post it here


----------



## Solly (10 April 2009)

gav said:


> Bruno!!!





They pulled the video

here's a link to the site with the trailer 

http://www.thebrunomovie.com/bruno-movie/bruno-movie-trailer-2/


----------



## So_Cynical (10 April 2009)

Here's a few of my all time favorites.

Justin Timberlake on SNL a few years ago.

[Youtube]psECmEjyOuM&[/Youtube]

Steve Bridges and President Bush at the 2006 White House Press Correspondents' Association Dinner.




Jim Carrey taking the piss outa David Caruso and the character he plays on CSI Miami.

[Youtube]glvGfQnx3DI[/Youtube]


----------



## Solly (12 April 2009)

A "not for air" version of a Castlemaine XXXX beer ad.
(Keep the volume down if you are viewing from work)


----------



## dhukka (22 April 2009)

A new and very catchy slogan for AIG:


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 April 2009)

Your Business Card is CRAP! 

"Even if they don't like you, they will throw it out." :


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 April 2009)

Monty Python

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 April 2009)

Greg the Stop sign TISM

ROFLMAO - Real Tough Guys Aussie Style


----------



## So_Cynical (23 April 2009)

Flight of the Conchords (Live) On the Letterman show - The Most Beautiful Girl

These Kiwi's are very funny dudes



Flight of the Conchords (live)- Business Time


----------



## sjx (23 April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q_RXCgtKIg&feature=channel_page


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3sRoa5W2M&feature=channel_page



both are extremely funny.. oh boy..


----------



## prgudula (1 May 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuyYri0lCwQ&feature=player_embedded
Djokovic Amazing HEAD Commercial


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 May 2009)

Crescent Bank Racket Free Ad - that's ****ing hilarious


----------



## Pager (7 May 2009)

One for the dog lovers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JntwF0SvcCA


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 May 2009)

Al Franken's *SUPPLY SIDE JESUS*: An animated comic strip.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 May 2009)

Al Franken's Workers Insurance Policy

http://www.truveo.com/Al-Franken-Fined/id/36028837093594338


----------



## xyzedarteerf (13 May 2009)

How to say ( 12 months ) in Estonian. "Kaksteist Kuud"


----------



## dhukka (13 May 2009)

Best financial products ad ever!


----------



## Timmy (15 May 2009)

Given the level of activity on the Rugby League Louts thread ...


----------



## motorway (15 May 2009)

Playing Sqwuigilum



motorway


----------



## questionall_42 (15 May 2009)

dhukka said:


> Best financial products ad ever!




That was bloody brilliant! Classic!


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 May 2009)

Yes Hilarious! ROTFLMAO


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 May 2009)

Corky & the Juice Pigs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXvCltvC3fU&feature=PlayList&p=30BB089FF147355A&index=0&playnext=1

Corky & the Juice Pigs
REM COVER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEKVJZa_gdE&feature=related


----------



## Santoro (16 May 2009)

This is really funny.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVSYaZONz68


----------



## Timmy (21 May 2009)

Puerile and childish ...


----------



## motorway (30 May 2009)

The Bank Dick
Universal
1940

CAST:
Egbert SousÃ©.................... W.C. Fields



 J. Frothingham Waterbury...... Russell Hicks (*"I want to be honest with you in the worst way!"), *

Og Oggilby.............................. Grady Sutton


INT. BLACK PUSSY CAT CAFÃ‰.

WATERBURY
Pardon me, I couldn't help overhearing your conversation. Waterbury's my name, J. Frothingham Waterbury.

SOUSÃ‰
Very glad to know you. My name is SousÃ©, accent grave over the e.

WATERBURY
I'm in the bond and stock business. Now, I have five thousand shares of the Beefsteak Mines in Leapfrog, Nevada, that I want to turn over to your bank. I like this little town and I want to get some contacts, I think you're the very man. 
Now, these shares are selling for ten cents a share. 

SOUSÃ‰ backs into a table, impaling himself on a fork. Squealing, he removes it.

WATERBURY
Now, these shares are selling for ten cents a share. A telephone company once sold for five cents a share. These shares are twice as expensive, therefore, consequently they'll be twice as valuable. Naturally, you're no dunce. Telephone is now listed at one seventy-three and you can't buy it. Three thousand, four hundred and sixty dollars for every nickel you put into it. The point I'm trying to make is this ”” 

SOUSÃ‰ takes hat off hatrack, puts it on.

WATERBURY
The point I'm trying to make is, these shares sell for ten cents. It's simple arithmetic ”” if five'll get you ten, ten will get you twenty. Sixteen-cylinder cars, a big home in the city ”” balconies upstairs and down. Home in the country ”” big trees, private golf course, stream running through the rear of the estate. Warm Sunday afternoon, fishing under the cool trees, sipping ice-cold beer. 

WATERBURY mimes blowing foam off beer

SOUSÃ‰
I can almost see the foam, yes.

WATERBURY
Ham and cheese on rye ””

SOUSÃ‰
With mustard. We have plenty of mustard at the house, yeah.

WATERBURY
Yes. And then this guy comes up the shady drive in an armored car from the bank, and he dumps a whole basket of coupons worth hundreds of thousands of dollars right in your lap. And he says, "Sign here, please, on the dotted line."

SOUSÃ‰
I'll have a fountain pen by that time.

WATERBURY
And then he's off, to the soft chirping of our little feathered friends in the arboreal dell. That's what these bonds mean.

SOUSÃ‰
They do, eh?
WATERBURY
I'd rather part with my dear old grandmother's paisley shawl or her wedding ring than part with these bonds. 

WATERBURY removes a handkerchief from his pocket, wipes his eyes.

SOUSÃ‰
It must be tough to lose a paisley shawl. 
SOUSÃ‰ takes the handkerchief from WATERBURY and dabs at his eyes in sympathy.

WATERBURY
Gosh! Oh, pardon my language. . . I feel like a dog. But it's now or never. It must be done. So take it or leave it.

SOUSÃ‰
I'll take it.

WATERBURY
Fine, fine, fine.
* * *

_This is where the clip starts_



EXT. LOMPOC STREET.

SOUSÃ‰ walks to the bank in a big hurry.

INT. LOMPOC STATE BANK.
SOUSÃ‰ finds OGGILBY in the vault.

SOUSÃ‰
Og, my boy, I've got you set for life! I don't hang around that Black Pussy CafÃ© for nothing. I met a poor fellow who is in trouble. There's something the matter with his grandmother's paisley shawl. He has five thousand shares in the Beefsteak Mine and you can buy them for a handful of hay!

OGGILBY
Hay? And they're worth. . .

SOUSÃ‰
Ten cents a share. Telephone sold for five cents a share. How would you like something better for ten cents a share? If five gets you ten, ten'll get you twenty. Beautiful home in the country, upstairs and down. Beer flowing through the estate over your grandmother's paisley shawl.

OGGILBY
Beer?

SOUSÃ‰
Beer! Fishing in the stream that runs under the arboreal dell. A man comes up from the bar, dumps three thousand five hundred dollars in your lap for every nickel invested, says to you, "Sign here on the dotted line," and then disappears in the waving fields of alfalfa.

OGGILBY
Gosh! Do you think he was telling the truth?

SOUSÃ‰
You don't think a man would resort to taradiddle, do you? Why, he sobbed like a child at the very thought of disposing of these shares. How does a bank make its money?

OGGILBY
By investing.

SOUSÃ‰
That's the point. You don't want to work all your life. Take a chance. Take it while you're young. My uncle, a balloon ascensionist, Effingham Huffnagle, took a chance. He was three miles and a half up in the air. He jumped out of the basket of the balloon and took a chance of alighting on a load of hay.

OGGILBY
Goll-ly! Did he make it?

SOUSÃ‰
Uh. . . no. He didn't. Had he been a younger man, he probably would've made it. That's the point. Don't wait too long in life.

OGGILBY
I've never done anything like this, and for another thing, I haven't got the money. Of course, my bonus comes due in four days ”” that's five hundred dollars. I could buy 'em then. And then with all that money I made I really might be worthy of your daughter's hand. 

SOUSÃ‰
Women really appreciate the fine things in life. You don't want to die and leave your wife and children paupers, do you? Borrow the five hundred dollars from the bank. You intend to pay it back when your bonus comes due, don't you?

OGGILBY
Oh, sure.

SOUSÃ‰
Surely. Don't be a luddy-duddy! Don't be a moon-calf! Don't be a jabber-nowl! You're not those, are you?

OGGILBY
No. Well, I guess there's no way you could confuse it with stealing, is there?

SOUSÃ‰
[Chuckling] Nothing could be more absurd.

OGGILBY
Well, all right, send him in.


motorway

They always want to show how honest they are
*in the worst possible way
*

esp when it involves

Their dear old grandmother's paisley shawl


----------



## CoffeeKing (30 May 2009)

weird said:


> Still one of my favs, although might help to see the original clip to the song, this one is a ripper,
> 
> [Youtube]nTegy6sBQVA[/Youtube]
> 
> Have fun, and dance like this when u ever hear this song ! Also wear the leotards and post it here




HA HA HA

you have to be kidding me! - do we know who it is - Lol


----------



## CoffeeKing (31 May 2009)

So is this where the saying...

"Put a sock in it" comes from...


----------



## stockGURU (13 August 2009)

I couldn't work out whether to put this in the "Brilliant YouTube videos" or "Funny YouTube videos" thread as it qualifies for both. 

Not sure if this is true or not but it's hilarious! 

Warning: some crude language!


----------



## sam76 (13 August 2009)

I pissed myself at that!!!


----------



## Stan 101 (13 August 2009)

Now this guy is a class A dufus. It's painful but you need to watch it to the end. Well worth it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtofbxmlv8Y


----------



## sam76 (13 August 2009)

Yeah, seen that one a few times.

That guy epitomises Americans, lol


Epic fail....


----------



## Solly (17 August 2009)

A mate sent me this one, Hope you enjoy it.
If only I was creative enough to be in marketing...


----------



## Solly (29 August 2009)

Hey, Hey this is Queensland.....Not quite the ready to air version;


----------



## Mr J (29 August 2009)

Santoro said:


> This is really funny.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVSYaZONz68




Best laugh I've had this week, she was a pretty good sport .



			
				Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Now this guy is a class A dufus. It's painful but you need to watch it to the end. Well worth it.




Didn't realise it was real.

Importance of stops: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVytw0DlkfE&feature=related


----------



## stockGURU (30 August 2009)

And the sequel:


You'll never see a dog do that! Yes, I'm a cat lover.


----------



## Timmy (8 September 2009)

Not a funny YouTube video (unless you're a lion, then its probably a real hoot), but s'pose he can laugh now.  Could've been a lot worse ...

*Telegraph journalist gets mauled by Lion*


----------



## Mr J (8 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Not a funny YouTube video (unless you're a lion, then its probably a real hoot), but s'pose he can laugh now.  Could've been a lot worse ...
> 
> *Telegraph journalist gets mauled by Lion*




I realise that in the moment it could have been quite scary, but it is clear the lion isn't really attacking, but is just testing for dominance by gently fighting. It may have eventually escalated as the lion  wasn't happy about submitting to this new human, who is clearly below the pecking order to the lion. Don't take this as a "yeah, I could do that" comment, as I'd probably be far more likely to be mauled while naively trying to assert my dominance .


----------



## gav (11 September 2009)

I posted a video here late last night, but now its gone?


----------



## overit (17 September 2009)

Women: Know your limits! :


----------



## xyzedarteerf (18 September 2009)

overit said:


> Women: Know your limits! :




nice find


----------



## spooly74 (24 September 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Solly (25 September 2009)

Recognise anybody here ?


----------



## stockGURU (16 October 2009)

Everything's Amazing and Nobody's Happy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk (Can't embed)

Very funny and very true!


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 October 2009)

From the Dean of the US Columbia University Business School


----------



## overit (24 October 2009)




----------



## seasprite (25 October 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdyFWq_M4kw


----------



## Dowdy (25 October 2009)




----------



## GumbyLearner (26 October 2009)

"Have you ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates?"

"Morons."


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 November 2009)

Some of the best from The King of Television


----------



## bloomy88 (13 November 2009)

Which burnout wins haha? I think the Iraqi guy gives it a fair shot...

Cant seem to get the attachment to work, keeps on saying it's an invalid file, but here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fe17mCBzAk


----------



## bellenuit (20 November 2009)

Hitler Reacts to Thierry Henry's Handball in the Ireland vs France Game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92UvNvkyfaw&feature=related


----------



## So_Cynical (25 December 2009)

Just found this little chestnut...William Shatner doing Elton Johns "rocket man"
live at a science fiction awards nite in 1978.  its for real.

This is a LOL fest...classic


----------



## Atlas79 (2 February 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0M__0Z1pjg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 February 2010)

Economics hip-hop, yo


----------



## xyzedarteerf (5 February 2010)

Darth Vader 


Halt! hammerzeit


----------



## mazzatelli (5 February 2010)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (5 February 2010)

Everything is funny with yakety sax


Saving Private Ryan - Yakety sax


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 February 2010)




----------



## Calliope (13 February 2010)

Tiger's Balls


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 February 2010)

Bobby Lee - Korean Drama Parody MAD TV
Part 1 of 4


Part 2 of 4 with real subtitles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzoG0cLaWi8&feature=related
Part 3 of 4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdoSQUDBAHo&feature=related
Part 4 of 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_mF1c91RGQ&feature=related

Enjoy :


----------



## basilio (17 February 2010)

Just came across the origins of the phrase "That's what she said "  Thought it was drop dead funny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hglNM8rx9I&feature=youtube_gdatac


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 February 2010)

More from The Onion


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 March 2010)

The Onion - Another classic


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 March 2010)




----------



## bellenuit (11 March 2010)

Not YouTube, but an excellent Oscar winning short.....

http://www.openculture.com/2010/03/logorama_the_oscar_winning_animated_short_now_online.html


----------



## awg (11 March 2010)

dont know if anyone has posted this yet, its pretty famous, there are several versions that can be found under search.."leopard attacks man"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu_WFGWYmxc


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 March 2010)

The First IT Pro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo53pQXHxBI


----------



## Timmy (15 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The First IT Pro




Oh, Gumby ... this is hilarious!


----------



## bellenuit (18 March 2010)

Not funny, but very smart. You must watch to the end.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6msKrqmN3w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Solly (12 April 2010)




----------



## newbie trader (15 April 2010)

Funny ACA psycho dog man...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZpm_9_PmYg


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 April 2010)

Some clips of the 1989 classic The Vidiot from UHF

Wheel of Fish


Rampo


Conan the Librarian


----------



## springhill (16 June 2010)

This is raff out roud ****....
Charlie Murphy, every bit as funny as Eddie.
WARNING theres some blue language in there


----------



## Sith1s (16 June 2010)

This is a classic guys!  Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E


----------



## xyzedarteerf (2 September 2010)

Sunrise Natalie Barr gets the giggles, oh yeah! the DOW Jones index down 4 points as well..


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 December 2010)




----------



## GumbyLearner (7 December 2010)




----------



## burglar (7 December 2010)

GumbyLearner pls help, I can fetch the URL,
but unable to do the embedding, if that's what it's called.

"Show the World!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDcp9S8sS5k

Enjoy,
burglar


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 March 2011)

Player red-carded after tackling streaker


----------



## youngone (10 March 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Player red-carded after tackling streaker





Wow...what was the referee logic?


----------



## tothemax6 (10 March 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Player red-carded after tackling streaker




Was the referee English?


----------



## Solly (13 March 2011)




----------



## springhill (16 August 2011)

I keep threatening the missus with this at our up and coming


----------



## So_Cynical (16 August 2011)

springhill said:


> I keep threatening the missus with this at our up and coming





Funny 

----

Women have no sense of humour when it comes to weddings.


----------



## NewToTheTrade (24 August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1icldpDbhE&feature=channel_video_title 
Check out his other videos, you'll have a good laugh


----------



## xyzedarteerf (27 September 2011)

'THE LONG STABBY THING'


----------



## FreshTrader (29 September 2011)

Loving this guy's work, check out his other videos as well.


----------



## skc (29 September 2011)

I couldn't stop laughing at this...


----------



## tothemax6 (29 September 2011)

FreshTrader said:


> Loving this guy's work, check out his other videos as well.





epic


----------



## FreshTrader (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> I couldn't stop laughing at this...





Haha I want one.


----------



## FreshTrader (30 September 2011)

I think this chick loves to run...   =p  Also check out the Songify version.


----------



## pixel (26 November 2011)

He needs glasses:

http://www.bestadsontv.com/ad/40131/Specsavers-Sauna


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 November 2011)

Fenton the Labrador chases Deer.



gg


----------



## Calliope (9 January 2012)

Sophia the Lion Tamer.

[video]http://video.news.com.au/2184818852/Sofia-the-lion-tamer[/video]


----------



## awg (9 January 2012)

It appears some grubby, childish git has edited TV cooking personalities in such a manner that it sounds like they are talking dirty, if you are that way inclined, I recomend the Nigella Lawson Youtube, and the Gordon Ramsay, havent listened to the others.

http://eater.com/archives/2011/09/29/watch-nigella-lawson-and-jamie-oliver-edited-to-talk-dirty.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIesCd4I4hU


----------



## Julia (9 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Sophia the Lion Tamer.



How hideous.  The poor damn lion, caged behind glass with horrible little kids flapping their hands in his face.   Human beings engaged in this sort of abuse of animals should hang their heads in shame.  I feel quite sick.


----------



## Logique (10 January 2012)

Very funny video, beautifully deadpan acting by the first IT Pro, patiently explaining how the book works.







GumbyLearner said:


> The First IT Pro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo53pQXHxBI


----------



## Calliope (29 January 2012)

Only in Australia.

[video]http://youtu.be/TN5SVqhOzK4[/video]


----------



## Lantern (29 January 2012)

I'll offer no opinion whatsoever.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=F4AchHTN-XQ




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRz8FWPUmpI


----------



## pixel (29 January 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R8pLcbYFWyw


----------



## xyzedarteerf (30 January 2012)

Welcome to the future where everything is Classified and Censored.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 February 2012)

The chick with the orange top and short hair is giving it a red hot go.  Orrright!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7hTasc-vD4


----------



## Calliope (24 April 2012)

Lotte's rapid growth.

[video=vimeo;40448182]http://vimeo.com/40448182[/video]


----------



## MrBurns (27 April 2012)

What a crazy, delightful ever changing world! Who could have thought that in 2012 young people in Moscow would put on a "flash mob" happening, dancing to an 83 year old American song written by a Russian born American Jew (Irving Berlin) whose last name is the capital of Germany?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 April 2012)

You have to wonder how much talent one needs to get in to Federal Parliament as an ALP Minister.



gg


----------



## Timmy (21 May 2012)

*Weak Men Pay This Boxing Coach Eric Kelly To Tell Them They Are Terrible*



Laugh out loud funny 

(Language warning.)


----------



## StumpyPhantom (26 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSFWgKl-O-A

This will have you screaming with laughter


----------



## Logique (27 May 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The chick with the orange top and short hair is giving it a red hot go.  Orrright!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7hTasc-vD4



That's cultural heritage right there. From there to mosh pits, quite a journey for audiences.


----------



## Junior (27 May 2012)

Logique said:


> That's cultural heritage right there. From there to mosh pits, quite a journey for audiences.




I really really like that video.


----------



## pixel (27 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> What a crazy, delightful ever changing world! Who could have thought that in 2012 young people in Moscow would put on a "flash mob" happening, dancing to an 83 year old American song written by a Russian born American Jew (Irving Berlin) whose last name is the capital of Germany?




 Great moves; the newly-weds won't forget this day in a hurry.
May their marriage lasts as long as the song


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LFkPzObIug&feature=related

Was on last night's news.


----------



## Calliope (27 May 2012)

pixel said:


> Great moves; the newly-weds won't forget this day in a hurry.
> May their marriage lasts as long as the song




Pixel, if you liked that wedding dance, take a look at this one. Wow.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...d-by-dance-storm/story-fn7x8me2-1226367875603


----------



## young-gun (1 July 2012)

how decisions are really made..?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz-PtEJEaqY


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 July 2012)

aliens must land and take our debt


keiser exceeding himself.....is it poss ?


----------



## So_Cynical (23 July 2012)

Looking at an Etoro you tube video and somehow stumbled across this: seems like its a new genre.

Take 1 hot young woman with big puppy's, Put her in the passenger seat of a hot fast car with 2 or 3 cameras on her and watch her get all excited and expressive....seems to work for me. 
~

~


----------



## Muschu (26 September 2012)

I posted this earlier to a different thread but then found this one.  [Sorry about the duplication].
This gave me a really good laugh and reminded me of times long gone by...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydj2sjGT2rU&feature=plcp


----------



## DocK (27 September 2012)

Amazon ad for _Fifty Shades of Grey _- hilarious!


----------



## Muschu (27 September 2012)

Muschu said:


> I posted this earlier to a different thread but then found this one.  [Sorry about the duplication].
> This gave me a really good laugh and reminded me of times long gone by...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydj2sjGT2rU&feature=plcp





Seems a  number of others got quite nostalgic too


----------



## Muschu (6 October 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> aliens must land and take our debt
> 
> 
> keiser exceeding himself.....is it poss ?





Just noticed this and delighted to find there is a solution!


----------



## DocK (22 October 2012)

This isn't a funny one - but makes cool viewing for anyone that loves water sports....[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/Cd6C1vIyQ3w[/video]


----------



## Lantern (24 October 2012)

Got a laugh from this prank.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NeXMxuNNlE8


----------



## drsmith (28 October 2012)

Saw this on the telly last night while watching Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## Tink (22 November 2012)

Panicking red panda wins hearts online
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/2012/11/20/05/39/panicked-red-panda-wins-online-fame

I thought this was cute so I am sharing


----------



## Calliope (25 November 2012)

Dumb Ways to Die. Funny ad or serious? Whatever...it's a big hit.


----------



## JTLP (25 November 2012)

Calliope said:


> Dumb Ways to Die. Funny ad or serious? Whatever...it's a big hit.





I really like this for multiple reasons:
1 - Metro are clever to realize that the people this relates to aren't watching TV - if they are it's whilst using multiple devices. Why not give them something social?

2 - It costs considerably less to do something like this - pay the artist a fee/make the song/freelance a cartoon designer to make a video/seed onto youtube (for free) and you're done. Pure social media leveraging and apparently it's one of the best viral jobs to come out of AU!

3 - They're driving some crazy free advertising for themselves (regardless of safety message). Not that you need to be top of mind when you're the soul suburban train operator in town...but still good to remind people that the train exists an to use it...


----------



## DocK (23 January 2013)

> A comedy video made by council gritters in Wales about their battle with the snowy elements has become an online hit.
> 
> In The Depot features Elvis impersonator Darren Graceland Jones singing about the trials and tribulations of clearing the roads in Torfaen, South Wales, to the tune of Presley's 1969 song In The Ghetto.
> 
> ...



http://bigpondnews.com/articles/OddSpot/2013/01/23/Gritters_Elvis_spoof_an_online_hit_838147.html


----------



## bellenuit (31 January 2013)

Foam Surprise

[video]http://www.wimp.com/foamsurprise/[/video]


----------



## cogs (2 February 2013)

*Of Course I am Rational*


----------



## MrBurns (2 February 2013)

Work this one out - 

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vwRPERT3iqI&vq=medium[/video]


----------



## bellenuit (2 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Work this one out -
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vwRPERT3iqI&vq=medium[/video]




Why would you assume anything else other than it is a set-up.


----------



## MrBurns (2 February 2013)

bellenuit said:


> Why would you assume anything else other than it is a set-up.




I kinda guessed he couldn't fly.


----------



## bellenuit (2 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I kinda guessed he couldn't fly.




What I thought suss when looking at the video is that his feet were static relative to each other as he moved through the air. This indicated to me that he was actually standing on a glass sheet or some other fixed object when the footage was taken and then it was superimposed over the background. If he was not standing on a fixed object and truly moving through the air, you would expect some independent movement of his feet relative to each other.

Apart from the video I posted debunking his acts, I have seen similar videos exposing the same sort of tricks. It usually boils down to several videos being sewn together to give the impression that, for instance, looks of astonishment are because of what was just shown immediately before, when in fact they may be because of something completely unrelated. 

Many of the bystanders are in on the act and the TV studios that produce this stuff are well aware that it is all a fake, but ratings is what they are after. The same goes for the so called psychics like John Andrews (?) where the live footage is severely edited by removing all his false "readings" so that what is shown gives the impression of a hit rate far in excess of random chance. If you look up James Randi on YouTube, you will find lots of stuff where he exposes these types of frauds.


----------



## MrBurns (2 February 2013)

bellenuit said:


> What I thought suss when looking at the video is that his feet were static relative to each other as he moved through the air. This indicated to me that he was actually standing on a glass sheet or some other fixed object when the footage was taken and then it was superimposed over the background. If he was not standing on a fixed object and truly moving through the air, you would expect some independent movement of his feet relative to each other.
> 
> Apart from the video I posted debunking his acts, I have seen similar videos exposing the same sort of tricks. It usually boils down to several videos being sewn together to give the impression that, for instance, looks of astonishment are because of what was just shown immediately before, when in fact they may be because of something completely unrelated.
> 
> Many of the bystanders are in on the act and the TV studios that produce this stuff are well aware that it is all a fake, but ratings is what they are after. The same goes for the so called psychics like John Andrews (?) where the live footage is severely edited by removing all his false "readings" so that what is shown gives the impression of a hit rate far in excess of random chance. If you look up James Randi on YouTube, you will find lots of stuff where he exposes these types of frauds.




The video tools available today make it easy, for those in the know, to create any illusion.


----------



## pixel (2 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Work this one out -
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vwRPERT3iqI&vq=medium[/video]




http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vwRPERT3iqI&vq=medium does it (wait for second half)


----------



## DB008 (6 February 2013)

Something different

Worlds best pick pocket-er in action - USA Today show.



See if you can spot the watch getting taken off....I totally missed it.


----------



## DB008 (8 February 2013)

This is really, really, really good. Wait for it!


----------



## burglar (9 February 2013)

DB008 said:


> This is really, really, really good ...




Yes! 

Thank you DB, I enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## MrBurns (9 February 2013)

burglar said:


> Yes!
> 
> Thank you DB, I enjoyed it immensely!




+1


----------



## McLovin (5 July 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4EDhdAHrOg

I've had a few conversations like that!


----------



## boofis (5 July 2013)

McLovin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4EDhdAHrOg
> 
> I've had a few conversations like that!




 this is absolutely spot on haha.


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2013)




----------



## sptrawler (14 July 2013)

McLovin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4EDhdAHrOg
> 
> I've had a few conversations like that!





Lol, Ain't that the truth.


----------



## McLovin (22 November 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxVH5sKUlPg

Zing!


----------



## basilio (7 May 2014)

I have succumbed...
20 minutes of epic funny cats.

If you fed up with watching your shares go down the gurgular check it out.

Cheers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdgt1ZHkvnM


----------



## So_Cynical (19 May 2014)

SNL explains what really happen between Solange and Jay-Z in that elevator.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (25 September 2014)

Porno sex Vs real sex...as demonstrated using food visuals.
`
[video=youtube_share;q64hTNEj6KQ]http://youtu.be/q64hTNEj6KQ[/video]


----------



## Knobby22 (25 September 2014)

That's  an excellent video so cynical. Really liked it.
I was a bit surprised about that last stat also.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 November 2014)

This video is more fun than funny, leaves me wanting to spend at least one Halloween in Tokyo, these guys are having fun.
~
[video=youtube_share;NR2Yz3x9EJY]http://youtu.be/NR2Yz3x9EJY[/video]


----------



## Tisme (5 November 2014)

Gotta feel sorry for the men of the future:

warning Will Robinson NWF:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqHYzYn3WZw


----------



## So_Cynical (5 November 2014)

Tisme said:


> Gotta feel sorry for the men of the future:
> 
> warning Will Robinson NWF:




Little girls and multiple F-Bombs..i like it.


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2014)

Not so much funny as inspiring ..... 


http://tv.esquire.com/videos/71307-kacy-catanzaro-at-the-american-ninja-warrior-2014-dallas-finals


----------



## dutchie (7 November 2014)

Tisme said:


> Not so much funny as inspiring .....
> 
> 
> http://tv.esquire.com/videos/71307-kacy-catanzaro-at-the-american-ninja-warrior-2014-dallas-finals




Talk about a pocket dynamo.


----------



## dlineinvestor (7 November 2014)

Buy the dip .... what the big boys DO .... lol


----------



## Calliope (9 November 2014)

If you have 11 minutes to spare.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2014)

I couldn't stop watching Calliope.


----------



## Tisme (17 November 2014)




----------



## So_Cynical (20 November 2014)

We found three grandmas who had never smoked pot and gave them an opportunity to try it for the first time.

[video=youtube_share;IRBAZJ4lF0U]http://youtu.be/IRBAZJ4lF0U[/video]


----------



## luutzu (25 November 2014)




----------



## Tisme (28 November 2014)

OTT fight scenes



I came close to regretting being a moderator and therefore having to watch it. Puke-worthy.

I don't know your sense of "funny", but a brief description may have helped, e.g.
*"Spoof on blood'n'guts Asian knife fighters who strangle each other with their own entrails."*


----------



## burglar (28 November 2014)

Tisme said:


> OTT fight scenes ...
> 
> I came close to regretting being a moderator and therefore having to watch it. Puke-worthy.
> 
> I don't know your sense of "funny", but a brief description may have helped, ...




I've been told this is a family forum.
As such, this video should be pulled.

As an adult, I can find this stuff for myself.
As an intelligent adult, I find it offensive.


----------



## luutzu (28 November 2014)

Tisme said:


> OTT fight scenes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I thought it was funny. 

Man I've seen a lot of bad HK chop socky but this tops it. But at least they tried, Star Trek weren't even trying.


----------



## burglar (2 December 2014)

luutzu said:


> I thought it was funny ...




As neither of these combatants is palestinian, this violence is Ok!


----------



## luutzu (2 December 2014)

burglar said:


> As neither of these combatants is palestinian, this violence is Ok!




I don't find that funny.

The violence is gratuitous but it's bad, comedic, FICTIONAL violence in a really bad MOVIE. What make it funnier is I don't think the director meant for it to be funny.

And I don't find any real-life violence and killing funny, whether it's the Palestinian or the Israeli, or the Blacks or Brown or White or Green.


----------



## Tisme (11 December 2014)




----------



## Tisme (15 January 2015)

*Ikea Vs Apple*

[video]https://www.google.com.au/#q=ikea+apple+ad[/video]


----------



## pixel (15 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> *Ikea Vs Apple*
> 
> [video]https://www.google.com.au/#q=ikea+apple+ad[/video]




This iphone parody also fits the bill:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EePrfd9HnI


----------



## Calliope (15 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> I came close to regretting being a moderator and therefore having to watch it. Puke-worthy.
> 
> I don't know your sense of "funny", but a brief description may have helped, e.g.
> *"Spoof on blood'n'guts Asian knife fighters who strangle each other with their own entrails."*




I miissed this post so I wasn't aware you had been made a moderator. That explains a lot.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 May 2015)

Comedy Gold - Homie tasers himself due to ignorance of how electricity works.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (18 June 2015)

Who knew Arnold could be so funny?
~


----------



## Tisme (12 July 2015)

Americans and AFL


http://www.foxsports.com.au/what-the-fox/video-us-sportscenter-presenters-hilariously-dissect-afl-highlights-get-collingwood-team-name-wrong/story-fnn4peyo-1227434003014


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2015)




----------



## Tisme (24 September 2015)

Fitness Trainer


----------



## Modest (25 September 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppEJ8r7bQ2o


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2015)

Burnistoun series


----------



## Tisme (12 October 2015)




----------



## Tisme (14 October 2015)




----------



## Modest (14 October 2015)




----------



## Tisme (16 October 2015)




----------



## noco (26 October 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/wq_lhlIn1e0


----------



## Tisme (28 October 2015)




----------



## Tisme (5 November 2015)

Of all the gin joints, in all the towns, in all the world, ........

Apart from the obvious price gouging for cigarettes in this country, picking on a police internal affairs boss in the USA ain't going to go down too well 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87awI5g8oi8


----------



## Tisme (9 November 2015)

Steve'n'Seagulls:


----------



## Tisme (16 November 2015)




----------



## Tisme (27 November 2015)




----------



## luutzu (29 November 2015)

Tisme said:


>





I take it none of these products should be on my Xmas shopping list then?


----------



## noco (30 November 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZZlo0WZ_iU


----------



## explod (30 November 2015)

noco said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZZlo0WZ_iU




Rubbish,  how about some tangible content ole Pal


----------



## noco (30 November 2015)

explod said:


> Rubbish,  how about some tangible content ole Pal




If you are true blue Aussie you will lighten up a bit...What do you reckon?

OK..so you are not one of us or you don't want to be one of us, then pi$$ off.


----------



## Craton (1 December 2015)

noco said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZZlo0WZ_iU




I laughed, very clever, reminded my of:

Austen Tayshus


Or...
Rodney Rude


----------



## Tisme (4 December 2015)




----------



## basilio (4 December 2015)

Well let's really put the boat out on this one.

As you all now our Universal Lords and Masters deserve Only The Best.  So of of course when it comes to critical culture it is ESSENTIAL that our pussies havethe right music to make the world look rosy...

So how do we do that? Well commission a well know composer and cellist to produce a special album of moggy music. It's not hard to do that of course.  Just put it up on Kick Starter and you can raise a cool $240k quick smart.

Check it all out .  You have to click on the video in the story...

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/ent...oser-tunes-in-to-felines-20151204-glfayk.html


----------



## noco (5 December 2015)

http://www.revineking.net/2015/03/bu-kzlar-anlamak-zor.html?a=us


----------



## Tisme (10 December 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/I5Y_kNgFn10[/video]


----------



## Tisme (11 December 2015)




----------



## Tisme (14 December 2015)

Pretty hard to top their "It's Hardly Brain Surgery" skit, but this plugs straight into my annoyance socket


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2015)

Tisme said:


> Pretty hard to top their "It's Hardly Brain Surgery" skit, but this plugs straight into my annoyance socket





Godwin !


----------



## bely1995 (15 December 2015)

Really liked it.


----------



## bely1995 (16 December 2015)

*that will make you laugh so hard you cry*

This video is just for laugh .
[video]https://youtu.be/9G35LowdFvs[/video]


----------



## Tisme (16 December 2015)

Fascinating footage. Note the Michael Jackson dance similarities


http://mirc.sc.edu/islandora/object/usc:21333


----------



## bely1995 (20 December 2015)




----------



## pixel (20 December 2015)

Now THIS is not only funny, but also brilliant


----------



## basilio (21 December 2015)

This is a particularly  funny video with a litter of killer lines.


----------



## bely1995 (3 January 2016)

Lest I forget to mention, this advertisement is a work of art.


----------



## basilio (3 January 2016)

Just saw Joan Rivers special on Iview.

Wow!!! Just takes no prisoners.  Consummate performer who made an artform out of insult but left you upset if she hadn't insulted you!! And on top of that lewdest, most outrageous jokes.

All on Auntie ABC and as far as I know the switchboard didn't give a peep.

Truly worth a watch.  However take the opening intro very seriously folks.

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/joan-rivers-dont-start-with-me/ZX9623A001S00


----------



## bely1995 (5 January 2016)

*funny cat videos*

*funny cat videos*
​


----------



## Tisme (6 January 2016)

This one starts out kinda OK, but soon degenerates into funny.


----------



## DB008 (11 January 2016)

​


----------



## So_Cynical (15 January 2016)

Seriously - Donald Trump's official theme song.
~


----------



## Tisme (15 January 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Seriously - Donald Trump's official theme song.




Cringe factor 6/10


----------



## Tisme (22 January 2016)




----------



## So_Cynical (22 January 2016)

More Trump inspired right wing lunatic magic, Sarah Palin crazy speak torn to bits by Stephen Colbert. 
~


----------



## basilio (28 January 2016)

Truth or Drink..

What happens when put two people together with alcohol, some close to the bone questions and very snappy editing.?

Fascinating slice of  life.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 January 2016)

This guy is funny, language and PC warning.
~


----------



## luutzu (29 January 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> This guy is funny, language and PC warning.
> ~





Funny, and a lot of truth to it too.

Not so funny when you hear it happening to people you know.


----------



## Tisme (3 February 2016)




----------



## bely1995 (7 February 2016)




----------



## Tisme (8 February 2016)




----------



## Tisme (8 February 2016)




----------



## Tisme (8 February 2016)

and of course:


----------



## Tisme (12 February 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xtreme-lengths-sneak-movie-single-person.html


----------



## SirRumpole (12 February 2016)

Tisme said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xtreme-lengths-sneak-movie-single-person.html




Seems vaguely obscene to me


----------



## bely1995 (15 February 2016)

Funny Videos | That will make you laugh so hard you cry
​


----------



## Tisme (15 February 2016)




----------



## bely1995 (22 February 2016)

*That will make you laugh so hard you cry​*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phZpbZAjs1M​


----------



## Tisme (24 February 2016)

Malcolm in The Middle:


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2016)

Here's one for Rube Goldberg

https://www.youtube.com/embed/qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## Tisme (26 February 2016)

Start about 8 minute mark


----------



## SirRumpole (4 March 2016)

Funny and inspiring

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-04/woods-stunned-by-11-year-old27s-ace-at-course-opening/7220436


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2016)




----------



## Tisme (5 March 2016)

Poor sods:


----------



## So_Cynical (26 March 2016)

The new batman movie is a stinker...poor Ben.
~


----------



## Tisme (29 March 2016)




----------



## Tisme (29 March 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV-mAoyagng


----------



## ggkfc (29 March 2016)




----------



## Tisme (6 April 2016)

THought this might strike a cord with some of the few here:


----------



## basilio (6 April 2016)

How would adle go in an Adele impersonation contesT /

Awesome..


----------



## So_Cynical (14 April 2016)

Funny Parrot, language warning.
~


----------



## Tisme (19 April 2016)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...d-apology-hostage-situation-article-1.2605426


----------



## Tisme (20 April 2016)

A couple of comedians having a banter ... I think their names are Dawes and Clark ...funny stuff as they take the piss out of the voters in Oz:


----------



## SirRumpole (21 April 2016)

From the days before PC.

Would probably be banned today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19fcN3VaXs4


----------



## Tisme (21 April 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> From the days before PC.
> 
> Would probably be banned today.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19fcN3VaXs4




prophetic in a way albeit the misery of the innocents.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 April 2016)

Kevin being Kevin.

https://www.pedestrian.tv/news/ente...weir/fec955c5-0962-4614-a9df-c8ef42265f0a.htm


----------



## Tisme (28 April 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Kevin being Kevin.
> 
> https://www.pedestrian.tv/news/ente...weir/fec955c5-0962-4614-a9df-c8ef42265f0a.htm




Familiar:


----------



## pixel (28 April 2016)

*Autobahn: Audi vs Bikes.....One for the petrol heads!!*

Driving on the Autobahn between Stuttgart and Munich
1. The rear view mirror in the video is maddening.
2. The speedometer sits just above the steering wheel, a bit to the right. It gets to 278 kph (@173 mph)
3. People don't get out of the fast lanes on the autobahn any better than elsewhere.

HANG ONTO YOUR SEAT while an Audi R9 races 2 motorcycles on the Autobahn.

The Germans have three types of divided highways: limited access, freeways, and the Autobahn. All have speed limits, except some sections of the Autobahn. One is not allowed to pass on the right, which both motorcycles and the Audi did in the video. The left lane is for high speed traffic and if you want to overtake another vehicle, you flash your lights and the slower vehicle should move to the right. This will give you a Go Fast high for the day.
The Audi driver is nuts, but the guys on the bikes make him look sane. 
And oddly, the female passenger is a real sport about it all.

CLICK ON https://www.youtube.com/embed/Y2HKBQMQmbw


----------



## bellenuit (28 April 2016)

pixel said:


> *Autobahn: Audi vs Bikes.....One for the petrol heads!!*
> 
> Driving on the Autobahn between Stuttgart and Munich
> 1. The rear view mirror in the video is maddening.
> ...




That wasn't the German autobahn. All the signs are in Spanish (maybe Portuguese) which ties in with the language being spoken by the car driver and passenger. I didn't recognise any of the place names, so it could have been Spain, Portugal or South America. I would suspect Brazil.


----------



## pixel (28 April 2016)

bellenuit said:


> That wasn't the German autobahn. All the signs are in Spanish (maybe Portuguese) which ties in with the language being spoken by the car driver and passenger. I didn't recognise any of the place names, so it could have been Spain, Portugal or South America. I would suspect Brazil.




Thanks for correcting the text. You're right. 
I didn't check the narrative because I was simply captivated by the ride and the landscape does match my recollection of the claimed region. But it could just as well be Czechia or the Balkans.
Coming to think of it, I'm not aware of any Toll roads in Germany, at least not in 2000, the last time I was there.
None of the license plates - as far as readable - are German either.

But nevertheless, the video is exhilarating to watch.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 April 2016)

bellenuit said:


> That wasn't the German autobahn. All the signs are in Spanish (maybe Portuguese) which ties in with the language being spoken by the car driver and passenger. I didn't recognise any of the place names, so it could have been Spain, Portugal or South America. I would suspect Brazil.




Liveleak says: Filmed in 2011 - Brazilian Road.

Slow vehicle lane (keep right) completely ignored.


----------



## pixel (28 April 2016)

pixel said:


> Thanks for correcting the text. You're right.
> I didn't check the narrative because I was simply captivated by the ride and the landscape does match my recollection of the claimed region. But it could just as well be Czechia or the Balkans.
> Coming to think of it, I'm not aware of any Toll roads in Germany, at least not in 2000, the last time I was there.
> None of the license plates - as far as readable - are German either.
> ...




Road sign at 52 seconds: Brazil it is.


----------



## Craton (28 April 2016)

pixel said:


> *Autobahn: Audi vs Bikes.....One for the petrol heads!!*
> 
> Driving on the Autobahn between Stuttgart and Munich
> 1. The rear view mirror in the video is maddening.
> ...




Holy freaking hell! 

Where ever it is, as a two wheeled road user I gotta get me some of that, lol...


----------



## bely1995 (30 April 2016)




----------



## luutzu (30 April 2016)




----------



## Tisme (12 May 2016)




----------



## pixel (18 May 2016)

https://youtu.be/QNQK8EWOQko

a funny 30 seconds


----------



## noco (22 May 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/OWG3rtGoIlI


----------



## luutzu (22 May 2016)

pixel said:


> https://youtu.be/QNQK8EWOQko
> 
> a funny 30 seconds




not so funny after sunset when the calfs are taken away ey.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 June 2016)

The Drone revolution continues with the Dildo Drone. 
~


Then capture your O face with a Dildo Selfie Stick.
~


----------



## basilio (16 June 2016)

Well that was certainly an eye opener.  I clearly need to get out more.

By the way did anyone take the opportunity to explore the other you tube clips that came up after the dildo drone? Guys we are definitely becoming redundant in the sack.


----------



## bely1995 (17 June 2016)

try not to laugh challenge while watching this 15 videos 
​


----------



## dutchie (28 June 2016)

Listen to Icelandic commentator when Iceland score winning goal against England.

https://twitter.com/BeWarmers/status/747543974148210688




P.S.   Russian (ultras) and English supporters (the thug element) biggest wankers.

Team results reflected by their poor behaviour.  (Russia and England out of Euro 2016)

England will never do well in football whilst they have the thug element as supporters.


----------



## bely1995 (9 July 2016)

Lmao!
That will make you laugh so hard you cry
​


----------



## poverty (9 July 2016)

bely1995 said:


> Lmao!
> That will make you laugh so hard you cry
> ​





crap


----------



## pixel (19 July 2016)

Billl Kearns: Senior Citz Meat Raffle

https://www.youtube.com/embed/r0kIj_PIpaI


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

Gotta love Millenials...

https://www.youtube.com/embed/hLpE1Pa8vvI?autoplay=1&autohide=1&showinfo=0&iv_load_policy=3&rel=0


----------



## Tisme (26 July 2016)

"As Irish as it gets"


----------



## Tisme (11 August 2016)




----------



## Craton (11 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Gotta love Millenials...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/hLpE1Pa8vvI?autoplay=1&autohide=1&showinfo=0&iv_load_policy=3&rel=0




Brilliant! Very clever.


----------



## Tisme (22 August 2016)




----------



## qldfrog (22 August 2016)

Tisme said:


>





nice but closing the helmet properly would help: imagine the same with the helmet falling
 and ALWAYS wear cycling glasses;
My mum once got attacked and the magpie targetted the eyes, the beak slided on the sunnies and ripped the cheek instead of destroying one eye:
ALWAYS wear glasses/sunnies when riding..if it helps


----------



## Tisme (22 August 2016)

qldfrog said:


> nice but closing the helmet properly would help: imagine the same with the helmet falling
> and ALWAYS wear cycling glasses;
> My mum once got attacked and the magpie targetted the eyes, the beak slided on the sunnies and ripped the cheek instead of destroying one eye:
> ALWAYS wear glasses/sunnies when riding..if it helps





 Helmets tend to bait magpies. If you are redhead and sans a helmet it would be rare they would come in a looksee......even magpies honour the traditions.


----------



## Tisme (24 August 2016)

Love these compilations:


----------



## noco (27 August 2016)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...mage-gallery/ee8a4ef1032a9da5a37c87ecb7f34c5c


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2016)

If you have a heart problem don't watch LOL


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 September 2016)

"Librarian from outer space"


----------



## bely1995 (2 December 2016)

​


----------



## Tisme (21 December 2016)

[video=vimeo;24340866]https://vimeo.com/24340866[/video]


----------



## Tisme (28 December 2016)




----------



## bely1995 (31 December 2016)

​


----------



## basilio (12 January 2017)

I thought this "Honest" Government Centre Link advertisment deserves a gold star for political satire.


----------



## Tisme (16 January 2017)

Well trained dog looks after his master:


----------



## bely1995 (30 January 2017)

funny memes
​


----------



## Tisme (27 March 2017)




----------



## basilio (11 April 2017)

So....
Your Sarah Silverman and you have broken up (peaceably ??) with a high profile  Late Night show presenter.

Now you have just snagged Matt Damon as a boyfriend. How do you break the news to your ex ?
Priceless.


----------



## basilio (11 April 2017)

Well the above  clip was just a long joke wasn't it ?  (But you all knew that..)

Yeah it really was.  Jimmy Kimmel took it in good spirit and responded accordingly.
Enjoy..


----------



## luutzu (12 April 2017)

Don't try this in the US kids. Not worth getting shot over.


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2017)

What the boys of today need is a real man mentor:


----------



## basilio (30 May 2017)

Do you remember the BBC interview where a child bursts into the room while daddy is explaining the finer details of South Korean politics?
Clearly it was too funny not to meme.


----------



## Tisme (3 July 2017)

Jehovah


----------



## basilio (3 July 2017)

Priceless... And definitely worth a mate.


----------



## Boggo (24 August 2017)

Bit of swearing but bloody funny...


----------



## PZ99 (24 August 2017)

^ I like the snake in laundry prank too... sounds like Darrell Eastlake. LOL


----------



## Tisme (25 August 2017)

Boggo said:


> Bit of swearing but bloody funny...





LOL

I must admit I don't know who's getting the $122M ? Public servants get paid regardless and Oz Post is owned by the public too.


----------



## basilio (25 August 2017)

Nazis walking against Nazis.

A very clever way trick neo-Nazis to raise money for anti-extremist charity.




* German town tricks neo-Nazis into raising thousands of euros for anti-extremist charity *
Far-right extremists inadvertently take part in ‘walkathon’ to raise money for group that helps rightwingers escape extremism 


This article is *2 years old*
*Shares*
37k
Wednesday 19 November 2014 04.01 AEDT   First published on Wednesday 19 November 2014 00.12 AEDT

Neo-Nazis gathered in a small German town found themselves the target of an anti-fascist prank this week when they inadvertently raised €10,000 for an anti-extremist organisation.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/18/neo-nazis-tricked-into-raising-10000-for-charity


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2017)




----------



## basilio (16 September 2017)

This took my fancy. 2017 version of Sounds of Silence.


----------



## Tisme (25 September 2017)

Bill Connolly ... need I say more?


----------



## luutzu (25 September 2017)

basilio said:


> Priceless... And definitely worth a mate.





I laughed 'til it hurt the first time I watched that. 

A fish called Wanda too.


----------



## Tisme (12 October 2017)

Kinda disturbing, but intriguing nonetheless


----------



## basilio (12 October 2017)

Diana Campanella is a very spirited and in fact excellent dancer. Nice find.

For real humour there was clip that came up when the dance finished. Very droll.  Also informative after the fun movie parts are done.


----------



## Tisme (24 October 2017)




----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 October 2017)




----------



## Phil_Lip (7 November 2017)




----------



## Tisme (6 January 2018)

Nigerian Comedy:


----------



## basilio (7 January 2018)

Anyone for the Axe effect ?  Droolll..  *




* Mix of drool and droll.


----------



## basilio (23 February 2018)

How NOT to make a public apology.


----------



## Tisme (27 February 2018)

double dose:


----------



## Tisme (4 May 2018)




----------



## Tisme (4 May 2018)

Bit of coarse language:


----------



## basilio (5 May 2018)

Smack the Pony  does throw up some brilliant clips.


----------



## basilio (5 May 2018)

The Sound of Music as you have never seen it before.   Watch this in full. It's priceless.


----------



## Lantern (6 May 2018)

Caution contains rude words.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 May 2018)




----------



## basilio (15 May 2018)

How to apply for a job. Priceless.


----------



## basilio (15 May 2018)

What you might always have wanted to do with scam spam.


----------



## Tisme (27 July 2018)




----------



## grah33 (27 July 2018)

Tisme said:


>




"how fast can you run 100m?".....  women are significantly slower and much , much more physically weaker then men, so it can be a problem when in combat.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 June 2020)

I might suggest a .22 , but that would take all the fun out of watching them.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06...ning-wildlife-steal-fruit-vegetables/12360190


----------



## basilio (11 January 2021)

This mash up of Dr Who and some of the best UK Comics and writers is Brill..!


----------



## SirRumpole (11 January 2021)

basilio said:


> This mash up of Dr Who and some of the best UK Comics and writers is Brill..!





Yeah it's a good one , I've watched it more than once.


----------



## basilio (13 July 2021)

For those of you who have cats .. or not.. The Sad Cat diary is priceless.


----------



## basilio (17 July 2021)

Ok. Done cats.  Now for troubles of our canine friends.


----------



## basilio (25 July 2021)

If you havn't seen Nina Conti and Monkey... it is very, very clever and a classic mind xuck.


----------



## basilio (25 July 2021)

Another Nina special


----------



## basilio (1 August 2021)

Definitely  not  PC .  But very droll.  8 of 10 cats does Countdown is very funny adult humour.


----------



## basilio (3 September 2021)

Another Nina Conti special.
Nini and monkey visit a gynecologist .


----------



## finicky (28 December 2022)

Masterful rambling build-up


----------

